# Day 2 progestersone blood tests fall on weekend. Help!!!!!



## Kerrif24 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi I'm new to FF and really need some advice. 

Myself and my partner have been TTC for 2 and 1/2 years. I have recently been referred for lots of tests and scans etc to see what my PCOS is doing after conflicting results from tests I had a while ago.

I'm due to have a day 2 progesterone blood test however day 2 for me now falls tomorrow (Saturday) and obviously the clinics aren't open and am confused about what to do.

Can't really sleep thinking about it, really winding myself up over the whole situation as it just seems to be a bad start before we've even started anything.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

progesterone is measured on day 21 huns!  FSH,LH, OE, is between day 2-5  so dont worry x


----------



## Kerrif24 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah that's what I thought but looking back at my blood tests slips and when the doctors rang me it says I have one on day two and then two on two separate day 21's. 

Really confused. Xx


----------

